# Towing With 2009 Fx4 150



## jps (Feb 20, 2010)

I'm new to this forum but have been camping with a 2008 18rs TT for 2 yrs. I'm in the process of trading up to a 300BH (love the OUTBACK) and a little worried my TV is under sized. The TV is a 2009 F150, crew cab, 145" wheel base, 3.73 geared, tow max. Book states 11,200 towing and the TT is 6,800 dry weight, so it sounds fine but --- My question is Anybody out there pulling any substantal weight with the 09 F150?


----------



## GO WEST (May 25, 2009)

I assume you have the 5.4L? Few would be towing a 30 ft with a half ton, but it would probably do it okay. I understand the Max Tow option gives you quite a bit more. I think there's an Outbacker in California who has a pickup like yours. This truck would work great for me, mainly I'd like the crew cab. My trailer is about 5000 lbs dry and my 5.4L does an adequate job but 8 mpg.


----------



## jps (Feb 20, 2010)

GO WEST said:


> I assume you have the 5.4L? Few would be towing a 30 ft with a half ton, but it would probably do it okay. I understand the Max Tow option gives you quite a bit more. I think there's an Outbacker in California who has a pickup like yours. This truck would work great for me, mainly I'd like the crew cab. My trailer is about 5000 lbs dry and my 5.4L does an adequate job but 8 mpg.


 It is a thirsty sucker, I do have the 5.4L, and will use an equil-i-zer hitch but still would like to hear from someone pulling 8 or 9000lbs with this truck.


----------



## rsm7 (Aug 8, 2009)

You will get varying opinions but that size trailer calls for a 3/4 ton. Ford puts that motor in their F250 so it'll get it done but you wont be the first one up the hill. I have the 300BH and I tow it with a 1/2 ton and a 3/4 ton (Excursion). IMO your truck would be adequate for weekend trips but a little lacking for much longer trips. You will be fine on flat ground and a little lacking on hills. Could probably use more suspension. You will get some bounce and some bucking. Keep your speed down and you can make it work. Wouldnt stop me from buying the trailer but dont be surprised if your next truck is a 3/4 ton.







Its kind of a personal preference. Half tons are OK for part time low duty camping but you really need a 3/4 ton with a 30 footer. Brakes, frame, suspension, motor and tranny are usually bigger.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Brakes are similar in size to a 3/4 ton. The F150 has less swept area so they will fade easier. A good driver can easilly overcome that.

The 2009 F150 prolly has the stoughtest frame of any 1/2 ton. It is every bit as stought as a mid 90's 3/4 ton or 1 ton ford. Yes even a tundra has a much weaker frame than an F150 does.

The engine, trans is the same as a 3/4 ton.

The only thing lacking is the suspension. That can be overcome with helper springs or air bags, or, well, I wont get into that..
















I would buy the trailer, and a 1200lb equalizer and come back and see us. We all can help you with any weight distribution or sway issues.

The new F150 is a very capable vehicle and yes you are pushing the limits, but if you want to do it, we can help you make it safe.

The most popular tow vehicle on americas highways is the F150. It didnt become that for no reason.

The new 2009 F150 is a very capable truck for a 30 foot trailer in my opinion. Your only problem is handling the tongue weight of that 30 footer.

Carey


----------



## maddog (Dec 16, 2009)

jps said:


> I'm new to this forum but have been camping with a 2008 18rs TT for 2 yrs. I'm in the process of trading up to a 300BH (love the OUTBACK) and a little worried my TV is under sized. The TV is a 2009 F150, crew cab, 145" wheel base, 3.73 geared, tow max. Book states 11,200 towing and the TT is 6,800 dry weight, so it sounds fine but --- My question is Anybody out there pulling any substantal weight with the 09 F150?


I towed a little over 8000 lbs loaded with an 04 f-150 fx4 extended cab short bed with 5.4 and 3.73 axle. Did fine,engine, suspension and brakes handled it just fine, I've had to do a couple of emergency stops. The gas will kill you on long trips, I got around 6 mpg.


----------



## Duanesz (Jul 10, 2009)

Which wheel base do you have? I saw the crew cab but do you have the 5.5 box or 6.5 box? Either way you will have a good long wheel base witch will help. The new 150 has over 300hp and the tq is in the upper 300s which should be good.


----------



## go6car (Jan 19, 2004)

I had posted on another forum about this, so I'll paste some of that here to also help with added perspective. We have a similar setup and here is our experience:

We have an '08 F150 FX4, S-Crew 5.4L/3.73, tow package, 9300 lbs max tow; pulling a Sydney 29RLS (~34 feet total; ~7000 dry; 770 hitch weight).

We're at the upper end of our weights in general, but let let me just tell you that we were really impressed with how well this truck does. We have a Reese weight distribution hitch (plus some added stiff springs that ended up raising the back end of the truck ~2/3 inches). This is a very capable truck with the proper set up.

We tow primarily within a 4-hour radius around Southern NJ (mostly flat), but also go to the Pocono Mountains in PA. Additionally, we tow at our very heaviest a few times a year to go to several NASCAR races (full tanks, generators, lots of junk, etc.). All varied towing conditions and all without any issues, or feeling like we don't have "enough" power.

If you're planning on regular and consistent travel through big mountains; cross country/with altitude, etc., you might want a bit more power. We didn't, and our truck also is really a daily driver, so this set up for us is really pretty darn good. We get the most out of the truck everyday, and it also is really good moonlighting as our tow vehicle in the Spring, Summer and early Fall.

Like any towing experience, you will notice you're actually pulling 'something' and the truck's RPMs will go up when going uphill - as it's DESIGNED to do. Any trailer will also move a little bit if a big rig passes you, or if the wind is really strong. We've been in all these very normal driving/towing scenarios and it's just not an issue. Never once felt out of control or at risk in any way.

Of course, like anything, the lighter the overall weight, the easier the truck does. My point is simply that we choose to pull ours at the upper end of the limits and are really pleased with how it does, and wanted to give you that two cents since the setup you're looking at is close to our real world experience now.

As others have mentioned -- the newer 150s are far superior with their overall capability (our last F150 was an '00 FX4 and it is nowhere near as capable as our current '08. They've changed that much).

I know people are very passionate about vocalizing their subjective towing experiences, and this is just mine. I hope it helps!

Good luck and happy, safe camping!


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

The Ford F150 is the most capable of all 1/2 ton trucks. The frame is very, very stought, thats the secret. Yes most all other 1/2 tons will outrun it. Who cares!

I see F150's towing 30 foot 5th wheels often. They handle and track nicely down the highway even though they are overweight.

The new 2009 F150 is even a more capable truck than the previous 2004 to 2008 model.

Like I said, the 2009 F150 is on equal with 1990's 3/4 ton and 1 ton fords when it comes down to frame strength. Look what people towed with those trucks.

The max tow option means your truck is a light duty 3/4 ton in my eyes. Youll be fine.

I figured someone would flame me up.. Bring your numbers and prove me wrong, lol

Carey


----------



## ORvagabond (Apr 17, 2009)

If you are going to take may trips I would look at adding or replacing your gas tank with a larger one as a 28 gal tank and 8 or so mpg doesn't go very far.


----------



## rsm7 (Aug 8, 2009)

Well there you have it! Sounds like a new 300BH is on the way!


----------



## jps (Feb 20, 2010)

I want to thank everyone for their input. I do have a 36gal. tank on this truck which has come in handy even with the 18rs I've been pulling. I live in the middle of Illinois so mostly flat area but the wife wants the Rocky mountains next year. I've got some good prices on the 300bh but I noticed yesterday that a local dealer has a 270bh on his lot (TIMBER VIEW RV). Planning on looking at this soon if I can talk the wife down from the 30 footer.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

jps said:


> I want to thank everyone for their input. I do have a 36gal. tank on this truck which has come in handy even with the 18rs I've been pulling. I live in the middle of Illinois so mostly flat area but the wife wants the Rocky mountains next year. I've got some good prices on the 300bh but I noticed yesterday that a local dealer has a 270bh on his lot (TIMBER VIEW RV). Planning on looking at this soon if I can talk the wife down from the 30 footer.


Now that would be the perfect match for your truck. Good Luck! You would be happier towing that one across the plains to the rockies. Would get better mpgs too.

Carey


----------



## Dan Borer (Feb 6, 2009)

I have the '09 F150 with Max Tow, just like yours. I tow my '08 29RLS Sydney up and down California and it does just fine. I just set the cruise at about 58 MPH, punch the Tow/Haul button and let the computer do all the work. I regularly tow over the Grapevine on I-5 and the cruise holds the speed up over the top without slowing down unless a slow 18 wheeler jumps in front of me and then it's no problem getting back up to speed. My TT weighs 8300# as towed. The only issue with the F150 is that when its hitched up there isn't much extra capacity to carry a bunch in the bed. Luckily I can still add another 1300# to the trailer if needed.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Well there you go jps..

Carey


----------



## Dan Borer (Feb 6, 2009)

I forgot to add that I get just over 10 MPG towing, and regularly get nearly 20 MPG running solo. The 505.8 miles I drove today netted 19.8 MPG. Needless to say, I drive a smooth, steady speed and avoid rapid starts.


----------



## jps (Feb 20, 2010)

Thanks again to everyone, this is a great site! Looking at a 270bh this weekend but I'm not afraid of the 300bh towing anymore, (the wife really likes that little room in the back.)


----------



## rsm7 (Aug 8, 2009)

jps said:


> (the wife really likes that little room in the back.)


So do we!


----------



## maddog (Dec 16, 2009)

jps said:


> Thanks again to everyone, this is a great site! Looking at a 270bh this weekend but I'm not afraid of the 300bh towing anymore, (the wife really likes that little room in the back.)


The separate room is great if you have kids. Well worth having. If you can tow it, get it


----------

